# Nike kaiju making toes numb



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello again everyone, I have a issue that I'm currently dealing with that I hope someone can help with. To start last season I had a pair of Nike Zoom Force 1 size 11 which is the size of my street shoes. Right out the box the zoom force 1 felt GREAT!! Didnt even need to pack out just perfect!!! Sold them this season(stupidly) and bought a new pair of Nike Kaiju's in the same size 11. Ordered online because I got a deal and figured fit was the same. Been wearing them around the house for a couple hours a day not even laced and after 45 minutes or so my feet are numb and hurting. Do they need to just pack out or do I need to get rid of them. I was experimenting and with the liners out there's plenty of room but of course you need the liners. So then I took the insoles out of the inside of the liner and they felt great no pain, no numbness, felt like my zoom force ones. My question is, is this just a case of they need to pack out? Do I need to size up a half a size or can I just ride with no insoles?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## rg21 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmmm, you have my sympathies as I bought a pair of Forum boots online years ago with similiar problems. I bought the correct size online but wearing them they were clearly too small. I tried removing the pads but it rode better with the pads in. I tried waiting it out but they never improved. my advice is to return them and get a refund if possible. If that is not possible I would ride them a bit to see if they improve and make the change if they don't.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

rg21 said:


> Hmmm, you have my sympathies as I bought a pair of Forum boots online years ago with similiar problems. I bought the correct size online but wearing them they were clearly too small. I tried removing the pads but it rode better with the pads in. I tried waiting it out but they never improved. my advice is to return them and get a refund if possible. If that is not possible I would ride them a bit to see if they improve and make the change if they don't.


Unfortunatly they are non-refundable. I plan on trying them as is a few times and if it doesn't get better I will take the insoles from inside the liners out. If that doesn't work than I will sell them and go back with zoom force ones I guess. Some one said I could take them to a shoe shop and have them stretched not sure if that would work but if they don't pack ot like I hope I guess I'll try anything.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

generally street shoe size is plenty big. often too big. (which could also be the case)

You can try heat molding them... but you stacking more odds into not being able to return them. will also cost you more $ good luck.


----------



## rg21 (Nov 20, 2012)

They will stretch out a little bit, maybe half a size so hopefully it is enough; give them a few goes. Also, sometimes boots feel different on the mountain than in the house.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

rg21 said:


> They will stretch out a little bit, maybe half a size so hopefully it is enough; give them a few goes. Also, sometimes boots feel different on the mountain than in the house.


That's what I'm hoping because my toes are not bunched up or anything. They aren't even touching the front of the boot. There pressure being applied somewhere just can't figure out where from smh!!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

bet theyre too big. the problem might be that the arch isnt supporting where it should be. putting pressure on blood flow or nerves.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Dpforlife said:


> That's what I'm hoping because my toes are not bunched up or anything. They aren't even touching the front of the boot. There pressure being applied somewhere just can't figure out where from smh!!


If your toes aren't even touching the front of the boot, before it's packed out, the boot is too big. You're going to have too much space/slop inside, and that's probably what's casuing your discomfort.

I got a new pair of Kaijus this season, and heat molded them. The first day I was out on them, the toes on my left foot went numb. Second day, they were starting to feel really similar to my old Kaijus. Third day, couldn't even tell they were different than my old pair.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> If your toes aren't even touching the front of the boot, before it's packed out, the boot is too big. You're going to have too much space/slop inside, and that's probably what's casuing your discomfort.
> 
> I got a new pair of Kaijus this season, and heat molded them. The first day I was out on them, the toes on my left foot went numb. Second day, they were starting to feel really similar to my old Kaijus. Third day, couldn't even tell they were different than my old pair.


I really hope it works out because I can't return them it's to late. The liner is fits just right and my foot is to the front of that. Idk the boot feels fine without that insole. I will just have to ride them a few times and see what happens. If it doesn't get better after a few days I will just try and sell them or something.
Thanks for all the responses


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

possibly a aftermarket insole... couldnt hurt.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

The insoles are terrible in them, especially if you have a high arch. Get the best replacement you can afford, preferably custom.

Next, be careful about doing the inner laces too tight, that flywire wrap has very little give, it's easy to over tighten.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

What everyone else said. 

Puppy is right, don't think your Nike liner is like your old one and will give a little. It won't. I learned the hard way in my Kaijus and, after four hours, it was pretty clear that I needed to loosen them.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

Slush Puppie said:


> The insoles are terrible in them, especially if you have a high arch. Get the best replacement you can afford, preferably custom.
> 
> Next, be careful about doing the inner laces too tight, that flywire wrap has very little give, it's easy to over tighten.


Actually I have fallin aches, I tried them out for the first time yesterday and on the mountain they felt great. It was a major difference when I was actually using them on the mountain. I had on thin socks and didn't feel any discomfort. They are packing out nicely!!!


----------

